# Genaerator Installation



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone do residential generator installs? If so, what do you use to move them into place? I'm thinking of renting a Toro Dingo. Looking for other options.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use a furniture dolly. 
I lay two sheets of 5/8" plywood down, move the unit across to the end, then "leap frog" the plywood sheets.
This has worked even over rocky and rooty ground. On grass it's easy as pie.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> I use a furniture dolly.
> I lay two sheets of 5/8" plywood down, move the unit across to the end, then "leap frog" the plywood sheets.
> This has worked even over rocky and rooty ground. On grass it's easy as pie.


I've considered that. I have a slight incline and a longer distance to move it. About 200' from street.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone do residential generator installs? If so, what do you use to move them into place? I'm thinking of renting a Toro Dingo. Looking for other options.


 
Ive only done one resi generator(well, i helped).

We just asked some workers to help us carry it to the pad.

I would think a couple guys could use pvc pipe as rollers.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Ive only done one resi generator(well, i helped).
> 
> We just asked some workers to help us carry it to the pad.
> 
> I would think a couple guys could use pvc pipe as rollers.


The PVC option has been mentioned to me before. Looking at any options.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

+1 on pvc. You can move alot of stuff with pvc. Even heavier stuff on black iron pipe.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone do residential generator installs? If so, what do you use to move them into place? I'm thinking of renting a Toro Dingo. Looking for other options.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> About 200' from street.


 Wow, that is a long way.

A small tilt trailer (4x6) and an ATV.

You can tow the ATV and then use it to move the trailer.

You didn't mention how much money you wanted to spend.:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

jrannis said:


>



I saw that online this morning. They have a motorized version for $7k.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

First off.. I install my air cooled generators on a 4X6 CCA frame.. it keeps it off the ground and makes the install much easier..

I bought one of these carts.. it has balloon tires and is easy to roll over grass..

When the generator gets delivered.. I put the cart next to the lift gate and slide it over..

I have (4) trailer jacks that I put plastic wood on the feet to make it more stable..

Slide a 3/4" gal. pipe through the lifting holes and place the (4) jacks onto the end of the gal pipes..

Jack up the generator.. remove the pallet..

I set up a winch in my van with (2) 2X8 planks that have angle iron bolted on the bottom..

Same as I winch the generator into the van.. I remove it the same way..

Push the cart next to the 4X6 frame.. put (2) 4X6 blocks on the frame and slide generator over..

I slide a pipe through the factory holes and a piece of rope that is a circle.. it allows me to pick up generator with one hand and slide out the block with the other..

This system works really well and I have used it to install all (10) generators I sold..


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I would pay 4 high schoolers $25 apiece to pick it up and carry it where I wanted it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

More pics..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a dolly for my generators that one person can roll it around with ease. One dolly is for Generac and one is for GE/Briggs.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have a dolly for my generators that one person can roll it around with ease. One dolly is for Generac and one is for GE/Briggs.




Do you have a picture of the dolly?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's an ebay link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Generac-Air...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae4e15f5b

The supply house I usually buy from has one they bring out on the delivery truck and help you put it in place for a small fee. Makes the whole logistic thing that much easier.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Here's an ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Generac-Air...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae4e15f5b
> 
> The supply house I usually buy from has one they bring out on the delivery truck and help you put it in place for a small fee. Makes the whole logistic thing that much easier.


Thanks. My supply house doesn't deliver the generators. We need to pick them up.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

We made handles out of 1/2 in gas pipe, we set up one piece of pipe so we can fit it with 2 replacement lawn mower front tires so one person can drag it into place. I went to sears and looked at how they set up the lawn mower carts and copied the setup.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Two sticks of 1" rigid pipe and three muchachos...I just factor it into the install.. If i did a gen a month maybe i would buy something ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks. My supply house doesn't deliver the generators. We need to pick them up.


Why not.?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Why not.?


They simply do not do it.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Generac sells one for their air cooled up to 20kw. Works well. $500


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> They simply do not do it.


Thanks ,Were you thinking about that for 4 days?:blink::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks ,Were you thinking about that for 4 days?:blink::laughing:




Just noticed it today. My commodore 64 is slow.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Just noticed it today. My commodore 64 is slow.:laughing:



What's a commodore 64...?:blink:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> What's a commodore 64...?:blink:


:no::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I use a furniture dolly.
> I lay two sheets of 5/8" plywood down, move the unit across to the end, then "leap frog" the plywood sheets.
> This has worked even over rocky and rooty ground. On grass it's easy as pie.




My method as well. It works good.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Little trick if you guys are sliding anything on wooden skids..skid on wood..(wood on wood) pick up a bottle of green dish soap and spray it on the bottom piece of wood the chit will move like greased lightning...zooooom..wash off with hose good ta go..:thumbsup:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Installed mine 3 winters ago. Stripped the box from the pallet it was on then made some 2 X 4 skis under the pallet....pulled it 400 ft. across the snow / ice with my Jeep Wrangler then lifted it onto the pad. 8kw's aren't that heavy so any of the other suggestions would have worked just fine.


----------



## All Current (Jul 31, 2011)

I've used 4 pieces of 4" pvc as runners. Slides like butter. just keep leap frogging works pretty well.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I take mine off the pallet, lift up one side and slip a stick of PVC under it. If you attach a bunch of conduit together you can push the generator across a yard with no effort other than to balance it. To load or unload i just line up two sticks of 2 1/2" PVC and just shove the thing up into the trailer. Sometimes a chunk of the black plastic base will chip off but that is rare and unseen when set in stone. Be careful using this method in the rain on a steep incline as the generator will take right off.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> More pics..


Where are the shelves and bins? Is that facing Lakeland?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Where are the shelves and bins? Is that facing Lakeland?


No shelves or bins.. I have plastic buckets I can clear out of my truck in (15) minutes.. yes.. that faces Lakeland..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> No shelves or bins.. I have plastic buckets I can clear out of my truck in (15) minutes.. yes.. that faces Lakeland..


Less wear and tear on the van without that extra weight. I can't do any better than 12.5 mpg pussyfooting the accelerator with my diesel having all that stuff in there at a GVWR of 7800 lbs.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Less wear and tear on the van without that extra weight. I can't do any better than 12.5 mpg pussyfooting the accelerator with my diesel having all that stuff in there at a GVWR of 7800 lbs.


I had roll out drawers in my other truck.. it was 2000lbs. total weight.. but I was organized..

Working out of buckets sucks.. but I need transport for generators and Ditch witch.. this system works out best for me..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I had roll out drawers in my other truck.. it was 2000lbs. total weight.. but I was organized..
> 
> Working out of buckets sucks.. but I need transport for generators and Ditch witch.. this system works out best for me..




You could put low profile shelving on one side and still have plenty of room. That's how I set mine up.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You could put low profile shelving on one side and still have plenty of room. That's how I set mine up.


I always check a job out first to see what I need.. the buckets just hold standard items that get used almost everyday.. 

The ramps take up one whole side of the van.. then there is the wire cart.. shovels.. etc..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I always check a job out first to see what I need.. the buckets just hold standard items that get used almost everyday..
> 
> The ramps take up one whole side of the van.. then there is the wire cart.. shovels.. etc..


I got a 20kw in the works going out to Shelter Island
.We'll use the trailer to haul cause out there, you need a stocked van on site for the install.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Less wear and tear on the van without that extra weight. I can't do any better than 12.5 mpg pussyfooting the accelerator with my diesel having all that stuff in there at a GVWR of 7800 lbs.


I get about 11 MPG with my van lightly loaded, 4.6 L V8 in an E250.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I get about 11 MPG with my van lightly loaded, 4.6 L V8 in an E250.


Are you rural/ light suburb ? I'm primarily city/ stop and go unless I get to go out east.


----------



## jctelectric (Feb 25, 2008)

We have a Generator cart and hand Trucks


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

tilt bed trailer & 4 short pieces of 1" black pipe.:thumbsup:


----------



## obutey (Aug 1, 2012)

I rewinded a 200kVA generator and after carrying no-load test for about 5 minutes the line voltage measured 380v and the alternator overheat to about 60 C.
what could be the possible problem?
Thank you,
Obutey.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

obutey said:


> I rewinded a 200kVA generator and after carrying no-load test for about 5 minutes the line voltage measured 380v and the alternator overheat to about 60 C.
> what could be the possible problem?
> Thank you,
> Obutey.


 fftopic:STARTING YOUR OWN THREAD WOULD BE A BETTER WAY TO GET AN ANSWER!!!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone do residential generator installs? If so, what do you use to move them into place? I'm thinking of renting a Toro Dingo. Looking for other options.


 
Its been 3 months.

What did you decide to do?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Its been 3 months.
> 
> What did you decide to do?


I bought a four wheel cart with pneumatic tires. It works great for the residential generator installations. We set a generator pad and pull the cart alongside it. Tilt the cart and slide the generator off the cart onto the the concrete pad.I ussually rent a trailer with a tilt ramp and it loads and unloads with little effort.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Simple and effective.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Simple and effective.:thumbsup:


Works great. :thumbup:


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Depending on what brand you use Generac makes a cart for their air cooled units


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

The pneumatic tire cart works well. Similar to the picture B4T posted in this thread.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone do residential generator installs? If so, what do you use to move them into place? I'm thinking of renting a Toro Dingo. Looking for other options.



If it's a air cooled unit we lift one end and put 3" pvc under it. Roll it into place. 2 guys can do it 3 is easier. Water cooled units we use a loader with forks on the front if the truck with the crane on it can't drive to the location. We are doing a 45kw in September I will use the loader.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I bought a four wheel cart with pneumatic tires. It works great for the residential generator installations. We set a generator pad and pull the cart alongside it. Tilt the cart and slide the generator off the cart onto the the concrete pad.I ussually rent a trailer with a tilt ramp and it loads and unloads with little effort.



I'm too cheap to do that. Usually we only have to roll one less than 50 feet. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I'm too cheap to do that. Usually we only have to roll one less than 50 feet. :laughing:


They are less than $300 for a cart with pneumatic tires.. that should not be a problem for a Kohler dealer..:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I'm too cheap to do that. Usually we only have to roll one less than 50 feet. :laughing:


My last 6 installs seem to be in odd locations. Up a hill, down a hill, through landscaping rock. The cart works great. Two people can maneuver it and set it in place.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> They are less than $300 for a cart with pneumatic tires.. that should not be a problem for a Kohler dealer..:laughing:


When you sell and install a quality product you need to have the best tools available to use.:thumbup::thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> When you sell and install a quality product you need to have the best tools available to use.:thumbup::thumbsup::laughing:



We use the best 3" PVC you can buy. :blink: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> We use the best 3" PVC you can buy. :blink: :laughing:


I'm sure it looks very professional watching a $5K generator being bounced around on PVC pipes.. :laughing:


----------



## Ddill (Mar 2, 2012)

This is how we do it......


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ddill said:


> This is how we do it......
> View attachment 15606
> 
> View attachment 15607
> ...




That's great. I'm talking about a 20 kw or smaller air cooled.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

B4T said:


> I'm sure it looks very professional watching a $5K generator being bounced around on PVC pipes.. :laughing:


We normally only have to move one less than 50 feet. If I need to go further I use a bobcat. A cart is a great idea. But it's $300.00 I can keep until I really need it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pistol (Aug 16, 2012)

I recently installed a generator.... I had a friend bring his tractor with front end loader, some straps and shackles.


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I would pay 4 high schoolers $25 apiece to pick it up and carry it where I wanted it.



:thumbsup: funny as hell! Good call


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey believe it or not when my dad and I installed his Generac I came up with the idea of using 3/4 EMT. Because we are electricians and not short on pipe we laid down like rails and the plastic bottom of the generator slid right on it with ease. :thumbup: We made a conveyor belt out of EMT.. Thumbs up if you like that idea!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't know if anyone posted this, thread is too long...

One man operation, this is a 20kw


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

but, way, way back people used that method to move huge rocks around.:laughing:

Still well done Joe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pistol (Aug 16, 2012)

joedreamliner787 said:


> Hey believe it or not when my dad and I installed his Generac I came up with the idea of using 3/4 EMT. Because we are electricians and not short on pipe we laid down like rails and the plastic bottom of the generator slid right on it with ease. :thumbup: We made a conveyor belt out of EMT.. Thumbs up if you like that idea!



I have moved and positioned transformers using this method... also moved set and assembled a 4000A gear with 2'' rigid rollers 5' long, leap frogging them as we moved forward... took like 6 guys to do it tho


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Wish I would have taken pictures when I pulled my generator 200' over the snow with my Jeep...like pulling a skier with a boat.:laughing:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

niteshift said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> but, way, way back people used that method to move huge rocks around.:laughing:
> 
> Still well done Joe.:thumbsup:


The Great Pyramids were moved that way. I'm pretty sure they used RMC though...  Human engineering at its finest.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

KLovelace29 said:


> The Great Pyramids were moved that way. I'm pretty sure they used RMC though...  Human engineering at its finest.


:laughing::laughing:


----------

